# injury



## wolfgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

a couple days ago i apparently hurt myself at practice. nothing hurt until the next morning when i got up. its my lower ribs on the right hand side its been two days since it started hurting and a little bruising is starting to show up. i know i didnt get hit cause i havnt taken any hits for a couple of weeks now but neither ice nor heat are making it hurt less. anyone know what it is and how to deal with it and how to prevent it from happening again?


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 5, 2011)

My Guess?
Torn Pectoral Muscle.

"Signs of a torn muscle in the pectoral region might include pain in the  chest, bruising, swelling and a burning sensation. Loss of movement or  lifting power are also classic signs of a torn chest muscle."
The Muscle Spans about Half your Torso, on both Sides.

Sound about Right?

Also, this should perhaps be in the Health Advice part of the Forum


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 5, 2011)

Could it be your external oblique? Those tear fairly easily too, though many people confuse an external oblique injury for a rib injury.

Try quick alternating between ice and heat? Ibuprofen, rest, etc.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 5, 2011)

Any medical advice here is purely speculative and should be checked out by a competent doctor. Although the advice may sound good, to be on the safe side have it looked at.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 5, 2011)

seasoned said:


> Any medical advice here is purely speculative and should be checked out by a competent doctor. Although the advice may sound good, to be on the safe side have it looked at.



I agree, but assumed the poster knew that already and was looking for interim advice, since it is a holiday weekend in several locations.

PS... Hey Wolfgirl, I grew up in Minnesota!!!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 6, 2011)

Could be several things, including a torn pectoral or abdominal muscle (most likely, given the stated bruising), injury/inflammation of the intercostal cartiledge (unlikely to lead to bruising, but not impossible) or an older rib injury that's just now shifted enough to cause pain. Even less likely would be injury to the liver or a bleeding disorder (which can be a transient thing caused by medications or even diet). Best bet: drop by and see your PCP. If the cause isn't obvious from the physical exam, then either an xray, ultrasound or CT can be done (depending on exactly what's found on the physical exam).
In the mean time, you might consider using an anti-inflammatory as well as the ice/heat.


----------



## wolfgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

i think your right about this thanx


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

You should check with your doctor if it doesn't get better...


----------

